# Anyone fail to ovulate after Mirena?



## stoof21 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had my Mirena for about a year, and had it removed at the end of June. My first cycle was textbook, but we got a BFN. No biggie. When I started temping the second cycle I realized that my temp had never dropped after my period. I had crazy EWCM that cycle (including a day of EW mixed with blood that I assumed was ovulatory,) but I never had any temp rise and it was anovulatory. I'm now on post-Mirena cycle #3. My temp has dropped back into the normal range, but now I'm on CD27 with no egg in sight. I had a few good days of EW, but my temp failed to rise and now I have dry up.







: This cycle is looking anovulatory as well.

I don't get it. How can I start ovulating and then suddenly stop? Has this happened to anyone else? I'm starting to be scared that something is wrong with me.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

This is my first cycle off of Mirena. I ovulated and now I'm waiting on AF. No help, but I didn't want to not post.







(((hugs)))


----------



## stoof21 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support! I've posted on two message boards and yours is the first response I've gotten. I think that I should probably go see my midwife.


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

If you search the board you'll find other threads about Mirena, including women who had a long wait (6 + months) to begin ovulating again post-Mirena. I'd assume at this point that you're going to fall into the group of women who take a bit longer to "recover" from the Mirena. (Not to imply that there's anything wrong or bad about Mirena.)


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

That would be good.







She could at least give you an idea anyway.


----------

